# What Stuffer do you use?



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Looking to process our own sausage and sticks this year. What brand/size/type of stuffer do you all prefer??


----------



## MOSSBACK

I bought the Dakota water pressure stuffer a couple years ago it works good and beats cranking but in does not hold enough sausage when we get together to make deer sausage with my brothers. It would be nice to find a 50lb stuffer but they are hard to find and are very expensive.


----------



## MossyMO

You have to crank'em but the old cast iron Enterprise stuffers are hard to beat. I have a 4 quart and wish it was an 8 quart. Take care of them and they will last many generations.

McGyver would probably set it on his clothes dryer and wrap a pair of pantyhose between his sausauge stuffer and clothes dryer's motor to get the job done easier !!! :lol:


----------



## stoeger

I bought a two speed hand crank stainless steel stuffer two years ago. It holds 22lbs which cuts my time in half compared to using our old cast iron stuffer. The stainless steel is alot easier to clean.


----------



## holmsvc

Our hunting party started processing our own deer last year, but we are looking to upgrade our equipment. We are looking to get a vertical stuffer.

We have been looking at Cabela's and LEM stuffers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## faithsdave

LEM all the way. the 2 speed 22lb is a great unit. That must be what Stoeger has also. :beer:


----------



## holmsvc

How does the LEM ones do for making pepper sticks.

We had problems making sticks last year while using a Cabela's stuffer, because meat kept leaking out the top.

Have you had any problems like that with your LEM stuffer?


----------



## faithsdave

No problems at all. Got mine at Scheels a couple years ago and made several batches of meat sticks and lots of dif kinds of sausage with it.


----------



## MossyMO

My wife and I upgraded our stuffer late this summer. Now we have a 25 pound, stainless steel, 2 speed made by The Sausage Maker. No more reloading on 25 pound batches !!!


----------



## mycmbs

The Sausage Maker makes really good stuffers to do small snack sticks like 19mm casings. The Small TSM 3 lb sausage stuffers wont do 19mm casings but the bigger 5lb 15lb 25lb and the 25lb motorized work the best. If you use a grinder as a stuffer it will grind the meat to small trying to get it in a 19mm casing. Here is a picture of the ones that work the best for doing snack sticks. 
*







*


----------



## jkolson

Picked up a LEM 5 lb stuffer last year and I love it. $99 at Scheels on sale.


----------

